# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Cisco Aironet DOS exploit 25/01/2006 (Memory Exhaustion)

## DVD_GR

δοκιμαστε λιγο τα ap σας....πιθανον να εχουν προβλημα και τα linksys...
οχι πιθανον αλλα τελοσπαντων τι να λεμε...
μην αρχιζετε να παιζεται ριχνω το ap του γειτονα...
παντως μεσα σε 10 δευτερολεπτα θα δειτε αν παιζει.
πως στο καλο fixαρεται gmt.....

----------


## priestjim

I pity the foo who uses this exploit for evil... :: 

Nice job Mr. T  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> δοκιμαστε λιγο τα ap σας....πιθανον να εχουν προβλημα και τα linksys...
> οχι πιθανον αλλα τελοσπαντων τι να λεμε...
> μην αρχιζετε να παιζεται ριχνω το ap του γειτονα...
> παντως μεσα σε 10 δευτερολεπτα θα δειτε αν παιζει.
> πως στο καλο fixαρεται gmt.....


Τι κάνει ακριβώς;

----------


## mojiro

DoS Attack πρεπει να ειναι, σαν αυτα που ειχαν τα πολυ πρωτα wrt54g

----------


## DVD_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DVD_GR
> 
> δοκιμαστε λιγο τα ap σας....πιθανον να εχουν προβλημα και τα linksys...
> οχι πιθανον αλλα τελοσπαντων τι να λεμε...
> μην αρχιζετε να παιζεται ριχνω το ap του γειτονα...
> παντως μεσα σε 10 δευτερολεπτα θα δειτε αν παιζει.
> πως στο καλο fixαρεται gmt.....
> 
> 
> Τι κάνει ακριβώς;


floodαρει τη μνημη...

----------

